# Road Trip from Dunkirk to Malaga - advice wanted concerning avoiding toll roads



## Wibs (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

I am planning a road trip from the ferry terminal at Dunkirk down the west side of France, maybe staying overnight around Poitiers, then the next day down across the Spanish border near San Sebastien, and staying overnight in a friend's house in Burgos, then the next day down past Madrid and on to Malaga.

Has anyone got experience in this western France route, and can suggest a route that avoids most (if not all) of the toll roads?

Cheers

Wibs


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

If it's the cost I wouldn't worry too much it doesn't get expensive until you're on the ap7 after Malaga.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Try this link.
http://www.viamichelin.fr/
To get the western route add an etape, such as Bordeaux.
Michelin thinks you'll be driving for 28 hours, so have fun.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Wibs said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am planning a road trip from the ferry terminal at Dunkirk down the west side of France, maybe staying overnight around Poitiers, then the next day down across the Spanish border near San Sebastien, and staying overnight in a friend's house in Burgos, then the next day down past Madrid and on to Malaga.
> 
> ...


Burgos - Malaga is a long trip, isn't it?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Burgos - Malaga is a long trip, isn't it?


Very doable though. Many drive direct from Santander to Malaga - we have,

Wibs - you have three very long days driving - possibly up to 10 hours per day. We have done Bristol to Malaga many times and taken three days (two stops), two days (one stop) and on one silly occasion we came direct (no stops). We have nearly always used toll roads and where we haven't have found journey times are a lot longer. 

The most direct route (whether avoiding tolls or not) will take you through Poitiers and Bordeaux.

What is your reason for avoiding toll roads? If it is to save money - fair enough - it will save you 100 Euros but it will take quite a bit more time.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Very doable though. Many drive direct from Santander to Malaga - we have,


Yes, I think OH and I have a different approach to most on driving. We are "stoppers". On the way to Bilbao for example we always stop after about an hour for a coffee. That's for him as he doesn't really crank up until the cortado hits his stomach. Then we will very likely change over driving before we get to Bilbao.


----------

